# 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer



## MichFancy (28. September 2013)

*3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

In Intel CPU`s, seit Sandy Bridge, soll ein 3G Chip integriert sein, der es möglich macht Computer zu überwachen, auch wen sie nicht angeschaltet sind. Der Computer kann so Ferngesteuert werden und das ganze auch wenn der Computer nicht mit dem Internet oder W-Lan verbunden ist.

ausschnitt aus dem Artikel:
»Core vPro-Prozessoren enthalten einen zweiten physischen Prozessor, der in den Hauptprozessor eingebettet ist. Dieser zweite Prozessor verfügt über sein eigenes Betriebssystem, das sich in dem Chip selbst befindet«, schreibt Jim Stone. »Solange die Stromversorgung funktioniert und er betriebsbereit ist, kann der Chip vom Core-vPro-Prozessor aktiviert werden. Er wird durch die Phantomspeisung versorgt und ist in der Lage, unbemerkt einzelne Hardwarekomponenten einzuschalten und sich Zugriff auf alles, was sich auf ihnen befindet, zu verschaffen.«

Intel brüstet sich damit, der Chip erhöhe die Sicherheit, da es nun nicht mehr notwendig sei, dass ein Computer angeschaltet sei und Probleme auch per Fernzugriff gelöst werden könnten.
So mit währe es auch NSA und Co möglich leichter zu Spionieren.

Quelle: Secret 3G Radio in Every Intel vPro CPU Could Steal Your Ideas at Any Time

»Geheimer« 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer - Kopp Online

Meine Meinung: Ob es stimmt kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber möglich ist aus technischer Sicht heute fast alles und ich kann´s mir gut Vorstellen. Das währe dann natürlich nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## keinnick (28. September 2013)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

Och nöööö! Quelle: Kopp Online, die Experten für Verschwörungstheorien aller Art


----------



## chregubr85 (28. September 2013)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sowas ohne Antenne möglich sein kann. Insbesondere wenn da ein Alpenföhn oder ähnliches draufsitzt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. September 2013)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

Glaub ich erstmal nicht.
Klingt etwas sehr weit hergeholt. Vor allem bezweifel ich den Empfang des angeblich vorhandenen 3G Chips ohne richtige Antenne, unter Heatspreader und Kühler innerhalb eines PC Gehäuses.

Aber falls doch, hoffe ich Intel geht deswegen direkt mal pleite.


----------



## Kerkilabro (28. September 2013)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

Das Thema hatten wir aber schon vor der Veröffentlichung der Sandy Bridge CPUs, oder etwa nicht? Damals habe ich daraus filtern können, dass der zusatz Chip dafür da ist die CPU bei einem diebstahl zu zerstören bzw zu deaktivieren. Für mehr war der eigentlich nicht gedacht.


----------



## fire2002de (28. September 2013)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir aber schon vor der Veröffentlichung der Sandy Bridge CPUs, oder etwa nicht? Damals habe ich daraus filtern können, dass der zusatz Chip dafür da ist die CPU bei einem diebstahl zu zerstören bzw zu deaktivieren. Für mehr war der eigentlich nicht gedacht.


 
ich befrage mal meine Glaskugel was Prism dazu sagt  

sry aber finde das Thema lächerlich, überall sind zurzeit Verschwörungstheorien im Gange....
solange es keiner belegen kann, glaube ich es so oder so nicht


----------



## Aer0 (28. September 2013)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

ich hab aber kein internet ohne wlan >.>, och nö jetzt muss ich mir ne neue cpu holen >.>


----------



## maikeru (28. September 2013)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

Peng jetzt ist mein Ivy explodiert, hab wohl zuviele bedenkliche Suchanfragen gestartet.


----------



## erwinh (28. September 2013)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

eigentlich sinds 3D prozessoren also 2 chips überneinander man nennt das ganze 3 gate oder so . . . also ein 3 d effekt wie beim fernsehen nur halt beim chip entwickeln toll nicht . . . bringt auch irgendwie was vielleicht wurde es auch von aliens entwickelt die vom fbi gefangen wurden man weiß nicht .


----------



## beercarrier (28. September 2013)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

totaler schwachsinn, einfach weil überwachung und diagnose in hw verdammt teuer ist und es das in software quasi für lau gibt. warum soll man in den 50. stock treppen steigen wenn nebenan ein aufzug ist. wer denkt sich nur so einen blödsinn aus. und warum sollte sich jemand für jeden offline pc inetressieren. ohne ip ist gar nicht klar wessen teil das gerade ist.

p.s. verdammt ich bin drauf reingefallen, das hätte gar kein kommentar verdient gehabt.


----------



## zicco93 (28. September 2013)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

Ich glaube es zwar auch nicht aber es wäre eine Erklärung für den vergleichsweise hohen Stromverbrauch von Haswell und Ivy Bridge PC's im ausgeschalteten Zustand.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (28. September 2013)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

Manche Leute glauben auch alles 

Wünsche der NSA viel Spass dabei meine 20 verbauten Terrabyte durch ne EDGE-Leitung zu saugen denn mein Empfang hier ist sehr schlecht.


----------



## Aer0 (28. September 2013)

meine cpu ist zudem noch in einem faradayschen käfig, ich glaube nicht das dort ein nutzbares signal durchgeht, selbst wenn der ihs als antenne genutzt werden würde.


----------



## Memphys (28. September 2013)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

Will ich sehen wie die in meinem Case (~20kg leer, Stahl) ne Internetverbindung aufbauen die es ermöglicht mehr als 2 Byte/s zu versenden


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. September 2013)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

Das Thema mit der Kill-Switch ist nun wirklich ein alter Hut....


----------



## xpSyk (28. September 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir aber schon vor der Veröffentlichung der Sandy Bridge CPUs, oder etwa nicht? Damals habe ich daraus filtern können, dass der zusatz Chip dafür da ist die CPU bei einem diebstahl zu zerstören bzw zu deaktivieren. Für mehr war der eigentlich nicht gedacht.



Was zerstören?  
Arbeitet Q bei Intel?


----------



## Zeus18 (28. September 2013)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

Interessant. Finde ich jedenfalls nicht schlecht.


----------



## plaGGy (28. September 2013)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

Kopp online!

nuff said!


----------



## Star_KillA (28. September 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir aber schon vor der Veröffentlichung der Sandy Bridge CPUs, oder etwa nicht? Damals habe ich daraus filtern können, dass der zusatz Chip dafür da ist die CPU bei einem diebstahl zu zerstören bzw zu deaktivieren. Für mehr war der eigentlich nicht gedacht.


Ja genau !
Schon vor 2-3 Jahren wurde hier groß und breit darüber geredet. Es ist also faktisch nichts neues.


----------



## Aslinger (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

Wie gut, dass ich noch den guten alten Bloomi ohne dem Überwachungszeugs habe.


----------



## King_Sony (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*



> Damals habe ich daraus filtern können, dass der zusatz Chip dafür da ist die CPU bei einem diebstahl zu zerstören bzw zu deaktivieren.


Naja,
*wenn* er dafür gebaut wurde, dann wird der Empang auch im geschlossenen Gehäuse da sein. Intel ist ja nicht dafür bekannt, ungetestete Produkte zu verkaufen.
Wenn der Zweck ein anderer ist, frage ich mich schon, was so ein Chip in der CPU macht.

Ich bin zwar nicht paranoid, aber ich finde man sollte solche Sachen generell im Auge behalten.


----------



## loltheripper (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

Jetzt versteh ich auch wie bei Stirb Langsam 4 die PCs hochgegangen sind...


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

War das nicht schon ewig bekannt das solche Chips verbaut sind? Da war afaik nie etwas geheimes dran, wurde sogar in den Tests erwähnt.
Intel® Anti-Theft-Technik verbessert Notebooksicherheit


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer*

Ich hab nen Intel Core 2 Duo aka. Intel vPro , ist da auch so ein Chip dann drinne ?


----------

